# Working Offshore



## marinetests

Working Offshore - more info here http://offshore-info.googleload.net

Rigs

Production platform
Production platforms are permanent, immobile structures built on steel and/or concrete legs that are fixed directly onto the seabed. They are the largest type of structure you would work on offshore. They are built once oil or gas (hydrocarbon) has been found in commercially produce-able quantities and although further drilling will often take place on the platform, its main purpose is producing the hydrocarbon. Often, a single platform will gather hydrocarbon from a number of outlying wells through what are known as ‘tiebacks’ – a network of valves and pipes that rest on the sea bed.

Semi Submersible
Platform Semi-submersible platforms or rigs are floating (mobile) structures used for drilling for oil and natural gas in offshore environments. They have a number of pontoons and/or columns that are flooded with seawater, causing the installation to sit very low in the water, providing the stability that is required for drilling operations. The unit is fixed in position with very large mooring anchors and is moved from location to location by tugs. These types of installation can drill in very deep, rough water due to their excellent stability.

Jack-up Rig
A Jack-up rig is a self-contained combination drilling rig and floating barge, which has been fitted with long legs that are raised when moving and lowered to the sea bed when on location. The rig is limited to operating in water depths of a maximum of about 400 feet (depending on the rig) – which is sufficient for many parts of the North Sea. Like the semi-submersible it is moved from location to location by tugs.

Drill Ship
A Drill ship is a maritime vessel that has been fitted with drilling equipment. They can move under their own power and, though not as stable as semi-submersible platforms, they can drill in deep water. A drill ship is held in position over the well by a combination of its own engines turning powerful screws in the hull and global positioning satellite (GPS) technology.

Floating Production and Storage Offloading Vessel (FPSO’s)
A FPSO is a type of floating tank system used by the offshore oil and gas industry. They are often converted oil tankers – although increasingly they are purpose built – which attach to a sea bed wellhead from which they produce and store the oil. The oil is then offloaded to another tanker for transport to the refinery. They are particularly used for production from small reservoirs where it would be too expensive to build a production platform – one of the major advantages is that the FPSO is re-usable as it can be moved from well to well.

Flotels
Flotels are literally floating accommodation units. They are quite often converted from semi-submersible platforms; these are then moored alongside a production platform or other type of rig, and connected to them via a long gangway. This is one way of keeping the accommodation, leisure and catering facilities remote from the working areas which is a legal requirement in the North Sea.


----------



## Blackal

Fairly superficial to be honest.

Flotels - generally used to provide additional accommodation for fixed installations during hook-ups, shutdown periods and decommissioning............. not to keep workforce remote from work areas..........

Last long-term utilisation for a flotel at an installation was Polycrown at Stafjord C (16 yrs) IIRC.

Al


----------



## david freeman

*Who are YOU Offshore informer*



marinetests said:


> Working Offshore - more info here http://offshore-info.googleload.net
> 
> Rigs
> 
> Production platform
> Production platforms are permanent, immobile structures built on steel and/or concrete legs that are fixed directly onto the seabed. They are the largest type of structure you would work on offshore. They are built once oil or gas (hydrocarbon) has been found in commercially produce-able quantities and although further drilling will often take place on the platform, its main purpose is producing the hydrocarbon. Often, a single platform will gather hydrocarbon from a number of outlying wells through what are known as ‘tiebacks’ – a network of valves and pipes that rest on the sea bed.
> 
> Semi Submersible
> Platform Semi-submersible platforms or rigs are floating (mobile) structures used for drilling for oil and natural gas in offshore environments. They have a number of pontoons and/or columns that are flooded with seawater, causing the installation to sit very low in the water, providing the stability that is required for drilling operations. The unit is fixed in position with very large mooring anchors and is moved from location to location by tugs. These types of installation can drill in very deep, rough water due to their excellent stability.
> 
> Jack-up Rig
> A Jack-up rig is a self-contained combination drilling rig and floating barge, which has been fitted with long legs that are raised when moving and lowered to the sea bed when on location. The rig is limited to operating in water depths of a maximum of about 400 feet (depending on the rig) – which is sufficient for many parts of the North Sea. Like the semi-submersible it is moved from location to location by tugs.
> 
> Drill Ship
> A Drill ship is a maritime vessel that has been fitted with drilling equipment. They can move under their own power and, though not as stable as semi-submersible platforms, they can drill in deep water. A drill ship is held in position over the well by a combination of its own engines turning powerful screws in the hull and global positioning satellite (GPS) technology.
> 
> Floating Production and Storage Offloading Vessel (FPSO’s)
> A FPSO is a type of floating tank system used by the offshore oil and gas industry. They are often converted oil tankers – although increasingly they are purpose built – which attach to a sea bed wellhead from which they produce and store the oil. The oil is then offloaded to another tanker for transport to the refinery. They are particularly used for production from small reservoirs where it would be too expensive to build a production platform – one of the major advantages is that the FPSO is re-usable as it can be moved from well to well.
> 
> Flotels
> Flotels are literally floating accommodation units. They are quite often converted from semi-submersible platforms; these are then moored alongside a production platform or other type of rig, and connected to them via a long gangway. This is one way of keeping the accommodation, leisure and catering facilities remote from the working areas which is a legal requirement in the North Sea.


Fairly basic bog stanadard site. But why have you posted it? The google sight is informative, but you have give no pointt of reference as to your interest in the Blogg.
Whist it may be true to initially find a place of work in the UKCS Offshore most of the companies operate world wide, and if you are fishing for new recruits then it is only fair you point out that many of the operators and manning contracting companies operate on a world wide basis, and simple 2 on 2 off may not be the norm outside the UKCS, or indeed within the UKCS.
I ask you again who are you? and what is your interest in the offshore environment? Please respond others like me may have read your blogg and are uninformed.


----------



## val 100

Dont know if am in right section but,am leaving uk this weekend to to to uae by sea is it legal to take laptop mobile with camera etc with me any any other tips to keep on right side of law would be much be appreciated


----------



## Blackal

Never been on an offshore vessel in recent years where everybody hasn't got all those items onboard.

DPOs don't head to the bridge without their laptop-rucsack over their shoulder.

Every businessman flying into UAE has all that gear too.....

Or are you asking something else?

Al


----------



## val 100

Thanks for your reply,its just some 1 from shore office told us today that they will be taken from us,
simon


----------



## Don Matheson

Why? Have been into the UAE to visit rigs and no one touched anything. Why should they pick on you? Anyway if they do take everything there are plenty of good shops where you can buy lots of new stuff.
Perhaps you should ask your office chap what his experience has been.
As long as all your paperwork is up to date they wont bother you.
Spirits or anything like that they will take and you will go to jail but most people know that.
What part of the UAE are you going into?

Don


----------



## val 100

Think we will be going to Abu dhabi on a tug.


----------



## John Dryden

I havn,t been there but what with revolution in the air in that part of the world, who knows what new laws exist when ashore?Maybe your shore guy is right.


----------



## Don Matheson

Val I just cant see you having any trouble in Abu Dhabi. Nice place, I enjoyed the UAE. If the tug is going to work out there for a local company they should ease any problems, real or imagined. Been there lots of times always carried laptop camera mobile etc. Never had a problem.

Don


----------



## val 100

Ok, thanks for the help Don,
val


----------



## john fraser

val 100 said:


> Think we will be going to Abu dhabi on a tug.


Val 100.
If you are on any medication,take your presription or a copy of it with you as some prescribed drugs legal in UK.could be illegal over there.but I never had any problem with blood pressure drugs.etc.This is just a just a precaution.


----------



## Don Matheson

Val 100 could you tell us anymore about your trip. Is the tug coming from UK/Europe to Abu Dhabi and if so is she towing something and just what will the job be once you are there. Hope its not a turn around and sail home again job.

Don


----------



## val 100

Don;
Its Marineco Ashanti we are leaving from Lowestoft to go to Das Island ,think we are leaving sometime tommorrow,think we are getting fuel in Malta and really thats all I know,but am sure it will be warmer than Inverness.


----------



## val 100

Sorry ,no we are not towing anything


----------



## Don Matheson

Val have a good trip, I was trying to remember where you could get a beer there but I could be mixing up my UAs with my Es so I could get you jailed. Hope you will be taking a good camera and will keep us up to speed with your trip.
Did you get anymore on the "Cant take it with you" deal?

Don


----------



## val 100

Yes, got a pm that will keep me right I hope,take it porn and bacon sarnies are def off limits?


----------



## Don Matheson

Take the porn with you, gives you something to read while awaiting trial for the bacon butties.
Lots of things to forget for a while and believe me dont try and sneek anything in. Had a friend got jailed because a "friend" had slipped a porn video into his bag before the flight. Second day they took him out for a few lashes. Just destroyed Brians whole life and he was never the same again.

Don


----------



## val 100

Was it the same Brian they made a film about,can remember if that was lashes or stones!!


----------



## Don Matheson

My Brian got searched at Dahrann airport despite living there for a couple of years. A mate for a joke had slipped a video into his bag. Customs at airport had a video player just for this sort of thing. Customs man believed Brian was the subject of a prank but it went above him.
He got a few weeks in a Saudi jail and taken out and lashed. Still had his job but only lasted about three or four weeks after he got out, but dragged up one day and went home. Just devastated as he had everything worked out and needed a few more years and he was retiring aged about 45.

Don


----------



## RayJordandpo

"DPOs don't head to the bridge without their laptop-rucsack over their shoulder"

Not always the case I'm afraid. I've been a DPO for over 26 years and a lot of the ships and rigs (including drilling and flotells) I've served on, laptops are banned on the DP bridge.


----------



## Blackal

RayJordandpo said:


> "DPOs don't head to the bridge without their laptop-rucsack over their shoulder"
> 
> Not always the case I'm afraid. I've been a DPO for over 26 years and a lot of the ships and rigs (including drilling and flotells) I've served on, laptops are banned on the DP bridge.


Ah - come on Ray....... its a generalism - you're reading it too literally........

(besides which - they didn't have laptops 26 years ago) 

Al (Pint)


----------



## RayJordandpo

Blackal said:


> Ah - come on Ray....... its a generalism - you're reading it too literally........
> 
> (besides which - they didn't have laptops 26 years ago)
> 
> Al (Pint)


Very true. 
I'm just a bit p..... off that I can't take my laptop to Mexico or Brazil.
I have to sneak my Iphone instead ah ah


----------

